# Milling Lumber from Logs - how do you Debark?



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

My last attempt at resawing logs to lumber, I debarked the logs using a recycled kitchen clever which stood up to the job quite well, but it made me wonder - how do YOU debark the logs? axe? other?


----------



## Woodcanuck (Mar 9, 2010)

Not that I've done this a lot, but I've used an adze and a mattock. The mattock was a small hammer sized mattock, which I took the 'blade' to the grinder and sharpened to cut through the bark.

This worked pretty well, though my aim wasn't great so I ended up with gouges in the wood…which in my case was for a crib for a dock so I didn't care that much (helped let the kreosote soak in).


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Have you tried a good veterinarian? ;0)


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I just cut it off after slicing it. Usually in the squaring process on the Table saw.
If you are taking big stuff the guys usually turn the cant 90° and run the band saw on each side.


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

What #2 said! 
If I'm making rustic furniture, I use a draw knife and peel the bark.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

veterinarian… now why didn't I think of THAT!

Thanks for the ideas, and for the confirmation of the drawknife - that's how I used the clever (not having a drawknife around)

The reason I don't want to leave it on at the moment, is that I am keeping the sliced lumber in the basement, going through the kitchen, and don't want any of the bark to start chipping off all over making a mess. or this will be the last time I'll be working with wood


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

I use a drawknife for stuff in the 8" or less diameter or a barking spud for something bigger. Though really that is just me, a large drawknife could do it all.

For the drawknife, the problem most run into is how to hold the wood.
I use the crotch of an oak tree and some rope
http://www.timberframe-tools.com/techniques/drawshaving-larger-posts/

A more authentic approach is the shaving ladder
http://www.timberframe-tools.com/techniques/shaving-ladder/

This is a great video of a guy peeling a large log with a drawknife.





Here is a simple video of the barking spud





Notice that either of those methods is fast.

THis guy is using a pressure washer and it takes forever.





And this guy give a great explanation of the options in the old tools





Ahh boy now I've gone and lost another half-hour of my day on Youtube LOL


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

If I want to debark a log a use a flat spade. I have an old one with a short blade just for this purpose. Similar in use to the barking spud. This works best if the log is freshly felled. If the log has been down for some time, the bark becomes real hard to remove!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for the vids swirt, and suggestions, the drawknife looks the easiest and much more convenient to use than what I was doing, but the spur also looks like a good option.

Div - I was working with some 10+ y/o logs, and the bark in some areas peels real easy in large pieces, while other spots it was as if it was glued to the log and hard to remove. thanks for the tidbit!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Debarking is easy. Airplane or cruise ship are my preferred methods. Coming home and going back to work is the hard part.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

hmm…. good thing it's a friday Charlie.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Very good one Charlie…

I have always debarked with a camping hatchet. Yes I leave some gouges, no biggie…


----------



## CampD (Nov 8, 2008)

I bought a couple different drawknifes from antique dealers or flea markets cheap,
I'm always on the look-out for a deal.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

If you are looking to make due with something you might already have, and you don't plan on doing this a lot. One of the common dandelion pluckers work decently too (this is not mine)









You can hammer the two tines so that they bend down just a little bit and form a concave shape facing the log. The modification doesn't interfere with it doing its weed popping job. I had one with a longer handle that worked pretty well …. then it disappeared. I think it is hanging out with some of my stray socks some place.


----------



## Sawmillnc (Jan 14, 2010)

I have used a pressure washer on cedar and poplar but only on the rare occasion. Debarking is done to reduce blade wear from embedded dirt and rocks.

I generally don't debark as it isn't cost effective.


----------



## Sawmillnc (Jan 14, 2010)

BTW.. commercial logging uses a debarker.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

A "barking spud," eh ?

I have absolutely zero use for one, but … suddenly feel as though … I … must own one ;-)

I love this site


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

I only debark small stuff.. so this probably doesn't apply here, however for you DIY it may be a good tip? My friend took an old lawn mower blade put a handle on one end and sharpened it. It is a terrific machete and good log peeler. It is easy to resharpen and holds a nice edge. It is heavier than most machetes so it really plows through bark. However it is not too big nor too heavy for me to use. And it is free-a good reuse of that old junk I had in the garage.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s for the reminder Rivergirl
came just in time the old lawnmover was already on the trailer to be brought to its restingplace
now I will go and save the old knife for better use 

Dennis


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

"Rivergirl" I hope that blade is "REMOVED" from the lawnmower when you use it as machete ? lol
Somehow I just know, somewhere, someone, is going to try to bebark with there lawnmower running ! YIKES


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Here's a source for bark spuds. I bought mine from a local Amish blacksmith.

Lee Valley


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

can I take the blade of !!! Canadian cuolden you have told me that a little suner :-(
now the rest have to wait a month to be trown away


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Sharon;

I'm with Bbb # 2 . I would cut it into slabs, then trim the edges on the bandsaw, or on a rip sled on the table saw, prior to carrying it to the basement.

I'm guessing you know to be very careful cutting logs, and to clean up your tools real well after them.

Lee


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

You guys…................


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Once the log is debarked it tends to develop cracks, because it dries too fast. If you debark it, you should saw it as soon as possible.
The bark comes off real easy when freshly cut.
On shorter pieces like firewood length, I seal the ends with a couple of coats of waterproof carpenters glue. It works real good.


----------

